# Adding a trade



## JoPelle (26 Jun 2013)

I just wanted to know if its possible to add a trade once you've been merit listed.


----------



## Stiman (26 Jun 2013)

Call your MCC directly.

Are you looking to add a 3rd or 2nd and 3rd? or replace a choice?

Might require a new interview.


----------



## JoPelle (26 Jun 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Call your MCC directly.
> 
> Are you looking to add a 3rd or 2nd and 3rd? or replace a choice?
> 
> Might require a new interview.



Im looking to add a 2nd.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know if its possible to add a trade once you've been merit listed.



As always, best to ask a Recruiter.

But, this has been previously discussed.

Reply #3
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100226/post-1033380.html#msg1033380


----------



## DAA (26 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know if its possible to add a trade once you've been merit listed.



You can but in some cases, it will require a new interview.


----------



## williamholden55 (9 Dec 2015)

Hello, I applied for Electrical Distribution Technician a couple of months ago and I did my CFAT last week and was told i qualified and did really well. Now all i have to do is wait for that all important e-mail to schedule an interview and medical. My question is can i add another trade (Combat Engineer) to my application at this point in time? or is it too late? The reason i didn't add it in my application in the beginning is at the time i didn't know what the trade entailed, and i was sure i wanted ED tech. Now, after having met one through my military friends and talked for hours with him, I am positive that i can see myself doing either ED or Combat Eng for the rest of my life and i would really like to apply to it as well.

thank you for your answers!

-will


----------



## DAA (9 Dec 2015)

Because you have not yet done your formal Interview, you can always contact your local CFRC and ask to have additional occupations added to your current application.


----------



## mariomike (9 Dec 2015)

williamholden55 said:
			
		

> Hello, I applied for Electrical Distribution Technician a couple of months ago and I did my CFAT last week and was told i qualified and did really well. Now all i have to do is wait for that all important e-mail to schedule an interview and medical. My question is can i add another trade (Combat Engineer) to my application at this point in time? or is it too late? The reason i didn't add it in my application in the beginning is at the time i didn't know what the trade entailed, and i was sure i wanted ED tech. Now, after having met one through my military friends and talked for hours with him, I am positive that i can see myself doing either ED or Combat Eng for the rest of my life and i would really like to apply to it as well.
> 
> thank you for your answers!
> 
> -will



 Adding a trade  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/121385/post-1405884/topicseen.html#new


----------



## williamholden55 (9 Dec 2015)

Ok thanks!


----------



## AllSmiles (9 Dec 2015)

I'm sure you can find all the information you need already but I'd like to offer you my personal experience.

In your interveiw the recruiter will likely ask you why you think you'd fit those career/trade choices, you can always take that opportunity to explore some more.

I only had one listed and my interviewer was very open to adding more onto my application, even suggesting a few I might enjoy doing or be suited for.

Good luck.


----------



## Weman823 (6 Jun 2016)

My first post, so bear with me..
My name is Jakob, I submitted my application and received additional paperwork on February 29th 2016. Successfully passed my CFAT, medical, and interview on April 20th 2016. Still waiting on processing my medical and background checks. Have not been merit listed yet. In the mean time I've been doing some research, and while armoured crewman was my original choice, fallowed by combat engineer, how difficult would it be to add infantry to that list aswell. Thanks!
Jakob


----------



## da1root (6 Jun 2016)

Good Evening,

It's not difficult at all.  Please contact your Recruiter / File Manager and ask them to add Infantry to your selections.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

Adding Trades?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123249/post-1438864;topicseen#new
"...how difficult would it be to add infantry to that list..." 

See also,

Adding a 3rd trade choice to your application?
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:efE-oFAU2e8J:army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D115433.0+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Adding a second choice during the process  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121385.0

etc...


----------



## Weman823 (6 Jun 2016)

I was the one sgt. laen referred to, I could only assume if your trade your adding would require another interview if your current requested trades had lesser requirements.


----------



## elsalado (7 Jun 2016)

Good Day Sergeant Laen,

Related to his question about adding infantry to his trades: I currently have Pilot and ACSO as my trades of choice, but I only passed for ACSO at Air Crew Selection, so that is the only trade I can be merit listed for now. I would like to add Aerospace Control Officer to my list of trades as I also passed for that at ACS, but I believe I have to do a new interview as I only interviewed for Pilot and ACSO previously. I had to do a pre enrollment security assessment since I only became a Canadian citizen in March 2014, and because of this my application is currently in its 26th month. I also completed my interview and air crew selection as mentioned above, as well as my medical, and just last week I sent in my extra medical documents for air crew trades, which is the visual and blood work forms.

Based on all this information, if I want to add AEC to my trades, will it delay my file even further, such as delaying being merit listed for ACSO assuming I pass my medical? As you can see I've spent almost 2 and a half years on this application so I would like to avoid delaying it even more. 

Also I did not want to start a whole new post for this but it is a different topic, so if I should post this elsewhere I will do so: would I have to do another background check after my medical or was that already included in my pre enrollment security assessment? I know that Garda called my reference last year May during that process, but for some reason the overall process was only completed this past March, which is why I only just did my medical and interview after these 2 years.


----------



## da1root (8 Jun 2016)

Good Day,

Please note that if you want to add a trade to your file but you've already done your interview the process is almost the same.  Contact your File Manager/Recruiter to add the new trade, you will need to be interviewed again but it is a condensed interview.  How the condensed interview is conducted is up to the Military Career Counselor in your particular CFRC.

You would still be merit listed for your previous trades with no change, this trade would be added to your file.

Please note however that many CFRCs are at maximum capacity for handling interviews and waiting for a condensed interview could be lengthy.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## Josh19982018 (9 Feb 2018)

So, on my application I put Infantry as my first choice, then medical technician as my second. But as of right now I have not completed grade 12, I am taking some online classes for the few credits I need though. In total I need about 4 credits, which can be completed within two months cause it's on average 30 days to complete a course. I'm able to take 2 at a time though. Will my second choice just be completely removed due to that? Or do you think I would be able to work something out? I just thought that it would be a good idea to put in my application now since it takes quite a while for the whole application process. I'm completely okay with going in for infantry, but I just wanted to expand my options. Thanks!


----------



## da1root (9 Feb 2018)

Good Day,

Once you have your first contact with your CFRC, if you do not meet the entry standards that occupation will be removed from your choices.
Once you meet the entry standards you can have it added back on.


----------

